# Has anyone has surgery for multiple nodules on your thyroid all over 2cm



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

bit of my history be prepared as it is a long one

2011 i was diagnosed with melanoma and then a few months after hashsimotos. after finding a lump in my neck and having numerous scans, biopsies etc the endo said it was due to my hashimotos it was benign and was shrink with levothyroxine (i am in the uk) so i was discharged to be under the care of my gp. fast forward to 2014 i went back to my gp and was referred urgent as the same nodule was growing and a scan confirmed it was over 7cm i had surgery to remove the node and i was diagnosed with castlemans disease.

in July 2015 i felt a weird sensation in my neck again and the gp referred me for a scan, which i had in November confirmed i had a thyroid nodule and enlarged nodes one over 2cm. so i was referred to an ent. The ent referred me for another scan to be done within 3 months and although the node was still over 2cm the nodule was still 0.8mm and the radiologist said it looked perfect. in July i seen the ent and he suggested that due to my history he was going to remove the node if it was still enlarged to insure it was nothing sinister and said he wanted to do another scan so we could recheck the nodes.

i had my scan privately although funded by the nhs a week ago and the radiologist said i have nodules on my thyroid that are all over 2cm my thyroid is very enlarged and the right hand side is more enlarged than the left. he spent alot of time checking my thyroid and said i have enlarged nodes to the front of my neck also i was so shocked with my nodules doubling in size i didn't ask what the lymph nodes measured he said nothing looked sinister.

i now have to wait to go back to the ent to see what my next steps are but i have a constant pressure on my neck at the front its hard to swallow food and when i am lying down its worse and when i swallow its very weird. i also get pains in my neck that sometimes travel up to my jaw.

i wanted to know has anyone had surgery to remove nodules that are over 2cm if they dont look sinister. i know to expect the ent to suggest we take out the node well now nodes but unsure if he will remove my thyroid also ( they where going to in 2014 with the enlarged node but said it looked ok in the ct scan so didnt). the last time i only had 13 days to prepare myself for surgery. i am freaking out :sad0049:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The issue seems to be for you - the inconsistent reading of your scans.

If you have nodules, many of them or ones that are lager and you are having trouble swallowing, the best remedy may be having your thyroid removed.

I have to imagine your thyroid levels have not been very stable with the size and number of your nodules.

Having no thyroid makes it alot easier to stabilize on thyroid hormone replacement.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes I have to agree with you the man who done the scan in feb/March time said the lymph nodes were getting smaller although one was still over 2cm (the one the entire wanted to remove) and the nodule on my thyroid was 0.8mm. I don't understand how the nodule can go from 0.8 to having more than one and them all being over 2cm and my thyroid being enlarged also. Although I have had this weird sensation for months my levels were checked not to long ago as I also had low iron and my tsh was up a little to 1.67 from 0.98 and my t4 and t3 were all ok too.

The private radiologist said the nhs had just referred me to him looking him to scan to look for lymph nodes and wasn't even given any information on my history nor did they give him previous scans so he was shocked at my thyroid. He said he would recommend another scan to check the nodules in a few months time as they don't look sinister.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

So, the growing nodules are on your thyroid? If so, just know that they can't do surgery to just remove the nodules, they remove the thyroid (or one half).


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

yes the growing nodules are on my thyroid. i then also have enlarged lymph nodes to the front of my neck


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Surgery is your best option based on your experience so far

Just be sure post surgery they run both Free T-4 and Free T-3 labs.


----------

